# Necron Colour Scheme assistance



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

OK guys, i have decided to strip and repaint my old necrons coming up to the release, because i am bored of plain silver crons. Now i have a purple and gold test model, but i just don't think that it is right for me. I was thinking of green with dark metal (50:50 black & boltgun) or blue with a lighter silver, but i really can't seem to find something i like and will enjoy painting about 50+ warriors when the dex is released. Any suggestions would be much appreciated
here is the purple test destroyer

















I just don't really know if it looks good or not.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the color scheme. Purple and gold work well together, and its a refreshing break from the silver crons. However, the gold looks a little garish and flat. if you put a devlan mud wash over it that would help here (you could then highlight it). I like the tone of purple, you could even make it a bit lighter, but the highlights are a little extreme, try making them a little closer to the base color (maybe mix your highlight color and your base color together).

Hope this helps! Post some more once you're done!


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I think your color choice is great! They both compliment each other well. I would ask if your using shining or burnished gold... or perhaps go burnished and then dry brush up with a mithral silver to get the affect of a bit more wear and tear perhaps. Love the purple highlighting you have going and the skull affect with the white perfect.

Don't give it up... your onto something.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Realistically, i am not going to get much done in the next month, because i have probably the most important exams i will ever do. this was just a test to see what i could come up with for the crons. I will try to create a more weathered effect using the burnished gold Alexious, Thanks. 
@Salio, i noticed the highlights are very strong, so i will tone them down, a bit. this model had no undercoat, because it was a spur of the moment idea, so the gold looks very, well gloopy. I need to get my hands on some more dettol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Overall I like the scheme, but the gold needs a bit of tweaking in my opinion. As already mentioned a nice devlan wash would add a lot of depth and from there adding some lighter gold highlights would really make the gold stand out. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice colour scheme. Look forward to seeing some more of your necrons in the new scheme.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the purple and black looks sweet. I think gold would look good with it but only if there was much less of it, like for more minor details rather than half the body.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Purple...Gold...Black...White... Oh sweet Jesus, it's like an inverse version of my previous Necron colorscheme- you sure you're not from some mirror universe?

My criticism is pretty much the same as everyone else- the gold looks good, but you'll need to find a way to give it a lot more depth if you want to use it as the main color.


----------

